# Best fix for plant too tall.....



## Soapy26uk (Apr 11, 2014)

My plant has grown way taller than expected touching 4 1/2 feet. So I took advice of many sources and found out about HST or super cropping and boy does it work. I crushed the stem of the top cola plus 5 others then bent them over at 90 degrees, so I now have 11 buds all at the same distance from my light source and the bottom branches look much healthier than before, chasing the tops very quickly. It has also encouraged her into flower which is the icing on the cake. My girl is 6 weeks into 12/12 and this has done nothing but good up to now.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 11, 2014)

Love to see 'em.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 28, 2014)

It's all about the auxins. Keep 'em confused and not knowing who the boss bud is.


----------



## Schwagstock (Apr 28, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> It's all about the auxins. Keep 'em confused and not knowing who the boss bud is.


Perfectly said...I know your doing the super crop and training because it got to big in the flower, but for next time around its best to do it before flower hits as opposed to doing it during flower, can harm yield and leave opening for pest and fungal attacks which damage the plant far more in flower (and is much harder to take care of)


----------



## supchaka (Apr 29, 2014)

There will come a day when you super crop and the whole top comes off in your hand  I've only had it happen once and believe it or not, I used electrical tape and grafted it right back to where I took it. It kept on trucking!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmmmm... I hate to sound like such a contrarian, but this IS the vertical growing forum, and I've found that the only topping I want to do is when the plant runs off the top or sides of my 4' wide x 6' tall trellis. Until then, I don't want to inhibit its growth at all, I want it to fill that trellis in as much as possible!

Only once it's overgrown does the plant need to be thinned. Keep in mind that I'm growing plants every inch of 6' tall in my Super Silo...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 29, 2014)

yup.. I find it happens when or if I try & train a plant that I have yet to sit in front of a fan.  as you know that wind helps these bitches get nice and strong stalks. 


supchaka said:


> There will come a day when you super crop and the whole top comes off in your hand  I've only had it happen once and believe it or not, I used electrical tape and grafted it right back to where I took it. It kept on trucking!


----------



## NanoBrainz (Apr 30, 2014)

It's really different how they respond to super cropping. I've done it this grow to around 20 plants (including clones), some of them responds really well and the side stems will start growing like crazy, while on others it's like it's really determined to have a main stem and that it can't be "tricked" to get bushy, i even tried crushing the stem several times, with a week or so of "rest" for the plant..


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 4, 2014)

Update on how its going plus pics

Since supercropping she has continued to grow at a rate of about 2cm per day without stop. The outer branches are now over 4 foot on their own. I had to lollipop as she had taken over the whole tent leaving the lower leaves to become light starved. I cloned 1 of the 14 chopped " I know criminal but space is premium and left me no choice". So the plant grew like jack's beanstalk and every week since i've had to adjust her to accomodate the house. LST is the only way now! with that i've grown the top cola in a 360 deg and now training to go down. The rest i've held against the rear of the tent and the buds have been brought forward to give maximum light.

Its now 10 weeks of grow time in 12/12 does anyone have any guess how long I may be waiting till finish?

or

What strain it maybe? I have had leaves that are 11 point Sativa's but there is a few very indica looking leaves spread about. Grow time obviously very slow so am unsure.....

    

Am replies will be gratefully appreciated.......


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 4, 2014)

forgot to say i think she is about 7 foot now from root to tip so rules out indica.....lol...


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2014)

For 10 weeks of 12/12 something is definitely wrong. It has the look of a plant still vegging or maybe only a week into 12/12. At 10 weeks regardless of strain you should have some very definite buds. Either a major light leak, a broken timer or a crap load of nitrogen although I'd rule out the last one.


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 4, 2014)

No light leak tent sealed like a submarine. Timer never misses a beat so can't be that, and for nutes am using at 80-90% strength at 6ph. I have read a lot about sats and am gonna guess maybe another 4-6 weeks till am in the butter zones. Fingers crossed any other guesses?


----------



## Extacie (May 4, 2014)

Man, I would highly recommend going in the tent sealed up 100% with the lights off to make sure (If you haven't already) like chaka said, probably a light leak


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 4, 2014)

As posted sealed up tight. She does have tonnes of bud sites all over some 2 inches long and look like there getting ready. Pics don't really show to well, not sure really just keep going I guess I reckon growing down to fill lower areas if she keeps going, will allow me lots more growth room. But as for the extra long flowering period am stumped, guess genetics has a lot to answers for. If anyone in this vast world of peeps has any ideas on what could be going on am all ears.....


----------



## TheyCallMe2K (May 4, 2014)

Not trying to sound like a dick, but out of all of those pictures i didnt see one bud site. There isn't a strain out there that wouldn't have fat buds after 10 weeks of flowering. Either your plants are broke, or you're doing it wrong. You aren't supposed to train a plant after the 3rd week of flower, it can seriously stress your plants.


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 5, 2014)

TheyCallMe2K said:


> Not trying to sound like a dick, but out of all of those pictures i didnt see one bud site. There isn't a strain out there that wouldn't have fat buds after 10 weeks of flowering. Either your plants are broke, or you're doing it wrong. You aren't supposed to train a plant after the 3rd week of flower, it can seriously stress your plants.


If I could of not stressed the plant of course I would of, but it's chop her down or keep on trucking. I reckon the training has probably caused the slower growth but what can I do? And the sites are a plenty aka small stalks growing from where the buds will form when they do.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 5, 2014)

When plants start flowering they stop putting out new vegetative growth. There is a lot of new looking light green leaves on there and no buds. Even long flowering sativas have significant bud development by that point. Looks like either weird genetics or something is off with the light cycle.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 5, 2014)

I am going to have to agree with the rest of them, something is wrong


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 5, 2014)

I'd love that to be true so here is what I,ve done since the beginning to help the quest:

Seedling grown unknown seed from Nimbin Australia. Very good quality mother who was seeded to give hippy stone. Very couch locking with a nice mild visual from what I remember.

18/06 for first 3 weeks plant showed female signs so I switched 12/12 and have been since. And the grow began as I say 2-3 cm daily for weeks, till she hit what I now guess is 7 foot high and when spread out, not tied as in the photo she is 5 ft wide and has a 2" trunk. 

At week 6 she hit 5 ft so I super cropped lots of top stems but they went wild and grew back with vengeance. So the lowers lost light and began to struggle so I lollypop'd the bottom branches. Again this had no effect on health the plant just grew more. So I have had to LST the top cola and start a downward grow, I know this is bad but it's either that or kill her. 

Nutes, she's had coco a and b since the start at a 80-90% strength and only suffered nute burn in the first week, but it soon cleared and I got it right. Watering is easy as the plant is in a washing up bowl bubbler with tonnes of roots in the solution giving any things she wants. Like 3 ltrs every 2 days, giving very green foliage and lots of stems totally full of green leaves of all sizes from 5 - 11 stars.

From location I can only guess maybe a south East Asian strain but I have no clue really.

My best guess is that the plant is nails and refuses to stop with the auxins she is constantly being given from the stress. Meaning slow flowering time. I,ve read about sativa strains from s.e.a that can take up to 25 weeks to finish and some never finishing. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## DukeofAlcantara (May 5, 2014)

Man I have 2 plants in week 10 right now. 1 3 weeks or so from harvest the other 1-2 weeks with no nutes and I have close to 2 oz a pc. on them. I've never heard of a bud not seen 10 weeks into flowering without some sort of light getting in. I'm curious as to what it is myself keep running post til done. Personally and i hate to beat a dead horse but I'd heavily check the the lights during the off time for ANY light coming in.


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 5, 2014)

Just checked again and no light leak it's darker than dark. Thinking of changing the light schedule to half hour shorter in case it's of equator origin. Thought about cutting the nutes by 10% what you think? Might encourage end of season growth, I know risk of herme but might be worth it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 5, 2014)

This is a stumper. You've checked multiple times for light leaks, in my rooms a few have happened only at certain times; once was only if the morning Sun shone directly on it, for example.

Another issue could be your timer. You're sure it stays off during the dark cycle?

What is your length of darkness? If it's anything less than twelve hours, a sativa might never notice.

Bottom line tho- your plant isn't flowing, it's still in veg. It's getting the signal to stay that way somehow, so you need to find it.

Any bright indicator lights on equipment in the room?

How about leaving the overhead light on after you've finished working?


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2014)

I was going to add some more thoughts. Tents are notorious for leaking light through the flap vents at the bottom. Those flaps don't lay flat and if your exhaust continues to run at lights out, the flap definitely isn't going to shut. In the past I've had to completely tape those vents shut and only open one that was against a back wall I knew was dark. Unless you've actually climbed in the tent with lights out and checked it, or laid a cell phone cam in there and recorded the darkness then you can't be sure and like I said if you're using the exhaust flaps "as is" then I guarantee they are letting light in. It would support the theory even more if you were running your lights in the evening because its more likely light would be coming in in the daytime hours. 

I know we're all beating a dead horse it seems but its the only thing that makes sense  Cutting the light by an hour or dropping the nutes isn't going to make it flower any more than what you've already been doing.


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys for the help,

I've done as you all say and sealed up any tiny possible gaps and a tweak on the timer, time too leave her a week and progress report to follow.


----------



## Extacie (May 5, 2014)

"I was going to add some more thoughts. Tents are notorious for leaking light through the flap vents at the bottom. Those flaps don't lay flat and if your exhaust continues to run at lights out, the flap definitely isn't going to shut. In the past I've had to completely tape those vents shut and only open one that was against a back wall I knew was dark. Unless you've actually climbed in the tent with lights out and checked it, or laid a cell phone cam in there and recorded the darkness then you can't be sure and like I said if you're using the exhaust flaps "as is" then I guarantee they are letting light in. It would support the theory even more if you were running your lights in the evening because its more likely light would be coming in in the daytime hours. 

I know we're all beating a dead horse it seems but its the only thing that makes sense  Cutting the light by an hour or dropping the nutes isn't going to make it flower any more than what you've already been doing."

This!!^^!! I had to go through and tape up a bunch of spots on my tent as well + sew up a couple spots.
Man, how do you quote people on this new website and how do you give +Rep? Feel lost lol.

Best of luck soapy, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 9, 2014)

Update fellas,

I,ve been in the tent fully zipped with lights on outside and off indoors, for over 2 mins and not a peep of light. Now there may of been before but after doing the recommends were 99.9% light proof. The plant has stopped stretching at long last, but is now bushing up loads along all the stems, not sure if this is good but seems better. Due to this the stress has been much less and the lower super cropping is looking much better and starting to lift towards the light. I have cut to a half hour less light but all else has been as normal. Pics are much the same but more bushy. 

What peeps think am I on the right track?

I have dug all over the net on this issue and it seems that there are some sats that veg at 12/12 there whole life, and flower naturally at a preset time by nature. Is there any chance I could have picked up one of these as I picked up the seed in an unlikely exotic place? 

Would explain a few things, I only hope the potency is worth it when she has finally decided to produce the goods  

Regards.........

Soapy


----------



## redzi (May 15, 2014)

Your timer. Best timer is a simple mechanical Brinks from WM......if your using an electronic timer change it out. Those electronic timers they sell at petco, hydro shops. the one with the round face that cost around 15-$20 are bad news. I use Amazon's feedback when deciding what to buy when it comes to adapters, thermostats, and other Chinese made electronics...then buy it for cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## nickelz419 (May 15, 2014)

Soapy26uk said:


> I'd love that to be true so here is what I,ve done since the beginning to help the quest:
> 
> Seedling grown unknown seed from Nimbin Australia. Very good quality mother who was seeded to give hippy stone. Very couch locking with a nice mild visual from what I remember.
> 
> ...


at 6 week hit 5ft???? lmao.. that's like 2inches a day... maybe you should just veg and sell your plants to someone that knows how to work a timerand a calander.


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 23, 2014)

Update with progress....

After 2 more weeks of the plant vegging and continued growth! my guess would be well over 7 ft from ground now. I thought drastic action was required so. 

10/14 light schedule slowly put in place and cut nutes by 25% pulled about 50% of the big leaves and the plant could not careless just keeps ploughing on.

But I do hope the pic below shows the very beginning of what I hope Is, a worth the wait bounty.


----------



## haulinbass (May 23, 2014)

Are you flowering under LEDs? Good news is I do see female preflowers not so it might bloom now, next time try giving them two days of darkness before switching to a 10/14 lighting, and don't cut the food. 

Being an Aussie sativa i wouldn't even attempt to flower them from bean indoors, clones only. I wouldn't even be surprised if some Aussie plants were actually triggered by enviroment changes like a drought or the end of the storm season.


----------



## SmokeNfish (May 24, 2014)

Holy fuck, I would have tossed em out by now


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 24, 2014)

SmokeNfish said:


> Holy fuck, I would have tossed em out by now


I would do the same a SmokeNfish, fuck that thing off and start again.


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 24, 2014)

The thought has crossed my mind many times but i just haven't got the heart to kill her when I think the goods are on the way. We have more growth today with more hairs finally appearing now.


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 24, 2014)

You have more patience than i do buddy, I hope that aussie sativa gets moving for ya!!


----------



## scarecrow77 (May 26, 2014)

Hey soapy ..i respect you for staying with it but I think your fellow growers are right ..my opinion is you will never get it to finish those plants are very finiky with there needs ..very low doses of nutes in flower.your plant is very much in veg with a long way to go.start again mate.you will have proper seed up and vegged long before that monster is done.scarecrow77


----------



## scarecrow77 (May 26, 2014)

Hey soapy ..i respect you for staying with it but I think your fellow growers are right ..my opinion is you will never get it to finish those plants are very finiky with there needs ..very low doses of nutes in flower.your plant is very much in veg with a long way to go.start again mate.you will have proper seed up and vegged long before that monster is done.scarecrow77


----------



## keysareme (May 27, 2014)

Can you put her outside and just let her take off?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Sparkticus (May 27, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


>


I literally lol'd.


----------



## growingforfun (May 29, 2014)

If you still have the plant growing, cut 1/2 of its roots. Sometimes some strains will flower from this. Some strains with auto flowering genetics won't flower until the roots run out of room opposed to a age based flower start. I had a friend have this happen to him a few years back good luck withit


----------



## Soapy26uk (May 30, 2014)

Update,

He/she is now in flower and budding up very nicely, the stress finally made her hermie. But on the flip side I have 4 fresh clones from the weak undeveloped areas that are still in veg. So I've potted them and will grow them indoors with my other clone from a few weeks ago. 

I think al continue the grow and get myself a few seeds female guarantee plus a drop of hopefully good bud. By this time the clones will be well vegged and looking to flower so back in the tent and just grow single colas from the offspring. Plus the bonus of knowing the plant now, and how to do it much better second time round hopefully some nice girls and a scrog setup and a big rethink on how to do it much better. 

Al put pics on in a week or so when they start to fill out, the plants still in a 10/14 routine now she is forced flowered should I change the timing at all?

Cheers for all the comments guys the help so far has been spot on........


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 30, 2014)

Wow..you cloned it? After all that time and still no bud (and now its herming), maybe that strain isnt the best candidate to grow again. Good idea on the fem seeds though, Id just go with that.


----------



## Soapy26uk (Jun 1, 2014)

Cheers for the help fellas but the story ends I've chopped it. Time to start again was a good learning curve. Pretty much no what am doing now so time for a proper seed and quick finish plant.


----------



## SmokeNfish (Jun 1, 2014)

Good move, better off starting with good genetics.
I've done a whole bunch of free seeds recently from seed orders and there are a lot of crap around.
Some don't even start maturing in flowering til you reduce light to 10 hours or so.. and even at that they can take like over 16 weeks and shit...stuff that!!


----------



## 420 Boy (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a tear in my eye... It is very unfortunate that y ou had to go through all this hard work without any results.
Like some1 said earlier, try to give it a 48hours darkness time before flipping it into 12/12. And you shouldn't be messing with the stems
when plant enters flowering. If you have a poor light penetration: take off some big fan leaves on the main stem and some secondary. You can do this once a week or so if you see that plant is not stressing over it.
Would love to see the 2nd try with tose genetics...

Good luck


----------

